

Ad.ly - twitter spam marketing is the future - dotcoma
http://www.dotcoma.it/2010/02/24/twitter-spam-marketing.html

======
aw3c2
Submitted url is content void spam.

------
axod
At least they show who is spamming:

<http://ad.ly/publisher-list/>

So you can unfollow.

------
Roridge
I think this is a bit of a naive post from dotcoma... Twitter haven't waited
this long to just spam adverts at people randomly.

Twitter are smarter than that. I think they will be more Hyper-targeted
adverts that will be way more subtle than annoying. That's what I would be
thinking about doing.

------
d4nt
I've had experience of putting what I'm trying to do on Twitter and having a
company send me a message offering their service. I'm not sure if it was a bot
or not.

It occurred to me that maybe in a few years time we won't be googling for
stuff by rather just "asking twitter" and automated bots/crawlers will respond
based on where I am, what I asked for and details from my profile.

If twitter could bake in some kind of spam prevention (or reputation system?)
it might just work.

~~~
Roridge
You are right about "asking Twitter".

That is something that Facebook have been teasing Google with for years, that
they could be a better search engine because results would come based on your
friends results.

I think this is very realistic reaction, people listen to the people they
trust more than someone on I'm feeling Lucky. I'm basing my own startup on
exactly that ethos.

------
iamelgringo
I've been running a Twitter feed for <http://Newsley.com> for about a month or
two. I've been stunned at how much spam is already on twitter.

------
abreckle
Ad.ly as viewed by AdBlock Plus <http://www.adambreckler.com/proof-that-ad-ly-
is-spam>

------
JohnMunez
Just as publishers have the right to monetize their websites and blogs, they
should have the right to monetize the content they produce on Twitter.

